# ἐπίστευον



## soplamocos

Hi, I have a little problem with the translation of this dialogue. Any help will be appreciated  
I can't find "ἐπίστευον" in the dictionary. I'm searching as ἐπίστευ-ος, but I must be wrong because i don't find anything. I can only guess that is something related to "scream". 
Also, I don't know why "ἐγὼ" is with an accent mark  
It's from Menandro: _Samia_

- Ὁὐκ ἀκούεις;
- Τί δ' ἐσθ' ὄ λεγεις;
*- Μῶρος ἐγὼ, ἢ ἐπίστευον σοι.

- Don't you listen?
- What are you saying?
*- I'm crazy or ?? to you.


----------



## Acestor

ἐγὼ always takes an accent.
Now, to find the verb you should remove the ε at the beginning, which is the augment of the past tense.


----------



## soplamocos

Thank you! I didn't  realize that was a verb! So, it's the past of "to believe, to trust"  

Could the phrase mean something like: _I'm crazy or they trusted you_ ?


----------



## Acestor

Great!
It means: Crazy me, who trusted you?


----------



## Acestor

I should probably make clear that what you have there is "ἣ", feminine relative pronoun, which means "who" and also tells us that the speaker is a woman.


----------



## soplamocos

Of course! Silly me, I have confuse the spirit, mixing up ἣ with ἤ

Thank you again!


----------



## Perseas

soplamocos said:


> *- Μῶρος ἐγὼ, ἢ ἐπίστευον σοι.



In the opening post there is ἢ = or


----------



## soplamocos

Yes, it was my mistake copying. The original text says ἣ.


----------

